# Cassette weight needed



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a SLX 10spd cassette on my bike right now with an 11-34 gearing. Would I lose any weight putting an xt cassette on with 11-36 gearing?


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I have not weighed either of those cassettes, but I can tell you that you aren't going to lose much weight going from an 11-34 to an 11-36 unless you go XTR or SRAM X0 or XX.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

my 2012 xt 11-36 is 343g - the sram x9 11-36 is 356g

might help you a bit


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

broadwayline said:


> my 2012 xt 11-36 is 343g - the sram x9 11-36 is 356g
> 
> might help you a bit


Thanks...That definitely helps. I know I could lose a lot of weight with the XTR but the price difference is crazy.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

SLX 11-34 has a spec weight of 345gms, so likely up in the 365-380gm range for the 11-36


----------



## tracerbullet (Jul 30, 2012)

SLX CS-HG81-10 - Sprockets and freewhels - Bike Scale

Deore XT CS-M771-10 - Sprockets and freewhels - Bike Scale

6 gram difference = won't notice it

You might find a used XTR on ebay, just make sure it's an auction with plenty of high res pics so you can check the condition it's in. It was about $70 shipped, not bad in my opinion. Might even get a few bucks selling your current one.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I just put an XT cassette on my bike and can tell you it's not that light, compared to true light-weight cassettes.
It has a large heavy internal spider.
Also, if you choose one with a 36 tooth remember that's more metal, 
Though I personally think it's worth it to have several 30-36 gears.


Honestly though, changing my rear derailleur and crank + bb for slx 3x10 from the stock unit dropped noticeable poundage almost 2LB total diff on the rear of my bike.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

The 11-36 XT cassette is 280-380grams (depending on the source) and cost $100.

To drop some grams lower but you will need the XX SRAM 1099 11-36 10 speed cassette.
$400 bucks for a 210 gram cassette.

That is about 1/4 or 1/3 lb lighter than the XT but at a high price.

XT Price Weight Source: 286g
2012 Shimano XT Dyna-Sys CS-M771 Cassette - Competitive Cyclist

XX Price Weight Source: 186g
2012 SRAM XG-1099 XX Cassette - Competitive Cyclist


----------

